# Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask.



## blonde65 (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd love to try this as a lot of people mentioned it in the MU awards. Can someone tell me what its like and who its good for please? Thanks


----------



## rlise (Dec 21, 2006)

try searching the skin care forum for it! i havent used it , sorry i couldnt be more helpful!


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 21, 2006)

It is a facial mask that is excellent for removing impurities...


----------



## itzmarylicious (Dec 21, 2006)

i have it. it is a mask, its green. It says on the package that it's good to remove dirt from your pores and shrink enlarged pores. It also says people who have good skin can use it too b/c it'll calm your skin.

you apply alot of it to your face and wait for like 15 mins for it to harden then you use a washcloth and warm water to take it off your skin. I use it once a week.i noticed an immediate difference with my skin. I exfoliate, wash my face, then i do the mask. Sometimes i have a pimple, then i just spot treat with it. its really cheap too like 3 bucks for a huge thing of it. i got mine like about a year ago and i'm still using it!!!! Personally i think its worth it, if you dont like it its only $3. Also, you should use it for a couple of weeks to really see if it works. i hope this helped.

edit: i forgot, it kind of tingles when you put it on, sometimes it burns. lightly but i just think it feels like its working!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 21, 2006)

hmm sounds very nice! I think I may need to purchase this... I have been looking for a good face mask for awhile... does it dry up the skin?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 21, 2006)

No it doesnt. its a very good product.


----------



## semantje (Dec 21, 2006)

does this work for dry skin too


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks! I am going to grab some!


----------



## sheil2009 (Dec 22, 2006)

I used this (i have normal skin) and it dried me out ridiculously, so i would recommend only to oily and acne prone skins.

And you cannot just declare it doesn't dry out skin, it does depending on your skin type. Everyone is different


----------



## mahrisa (Dec 22, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can get this stuff in canada? cuz i've never seen it around here and i'd love to buy some without having to buy it online!


----------



## elvisalive (Dec 22, 2006)

I love Queen Helene products. I have combo skin and it works great for keeping it blemish free and soft.


----------



## lynnda (Dec 22, 2006)

This mask is great!!!! Be sure and moisturize after you use it!!!


----------



## summerxdreams (Dec 22, 2006)

I live in america but I got mine at walgreens and I know people who got it at rite aid.. If you dont have these stores around you you can try your local drugstore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Personally, its a nice product, but it isn't a "lifesaver" like some people say. I have oily skin and if I use it before I go to bed my face won't stay matte in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, it does make my pores look smaller and it helps on my acne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 22, 2006)

*I used this the other night and it turned my face red (like sunburn red) where the mask had been! I really hope it was because my [email protected] left it on for 25 min on accident, I'm kind of afraid to use it again, lol.*


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 22, 2006)

I really do need to try this since it seems to be well loved. It seems a lot of girls mix baking soda or aspirin in with it when they use it.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 22, 2006)

I think I will try to find it when I go out tomorrow. I ran out of my ProActiv mask, but I really didn't like it too well. I hope CVS or WalMart will have it. Anyone know if these stores carry it?


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 22, 2006)

I got mine at Albertsons. I'm pretty sure that walmart caries it.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 22, 2006)

We don't have an Alberstons around here. In fact, I have never heard of it, but I live in a hick town! :rotfl:

I'm making a WalMart run tomorrow morning, so if I find it there, I'll post back and let y'all know.


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 22, 2006)

Really? I thought Albertsons was huge, it's a grocery store. That's funny! You shouldn't have a problem getting it at walmart though. I have other Queen Helene products that I got from walmart before.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 22, 2006)

We don't have any Eckerd's around here either and two Rite Aids. So I live in a very small town. It was BIG NEWS when we got a WalMart 2 years ago! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## PurEcstasy (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah its actually a good mask. I love it. I use it twice a week. I've been using it for over a year now and I have smooth and healthy looking skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Highly recommeded. There's another one that has 'egg' in it and its yellow. I didn't pick it up but I think I might try it out next week.


----------



## monniej (Dec 22, 2006)

you should be able to find it in both these stores.

it's more for acne prone/combo skin types. it absorbs oil, so it may be too drying for your skin. do you have problems with acne?


----------



## perlanga (Dec 22, 2006)

I love this stuff, it's soothing and it lightens my blemishes. I got mine at a dollar store for $2.


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 22, 2006)

hi,

Queen Helene's products although very inexpensive, works very nicely. Here's the link to their website.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Dec 22, 2006)

i usually see it at walmart and eckards!!!

and yea, sometimes it dries out my skin. but only if i elave it on for a loong time. In the winter i try to leave it on for only 10-15 mins. i do atleat 15 mins in the summer!!

if youre thinking aobut trying it then you should b/c its so cheap!!! even if it isnt what you expected you didnt waste tons of money! :laughing:


----------



## blonde65 (Dec 22, 2006)

Not at all, I have a few blackheads(the annoying ones round your nose that you can't get out!) Maybe I could just use it on my T-Zone?


----------



## SunsetRainwater (Dec 23, 2006)

Queen Helene makes a mask for dry skin. The Mint Mask is really made for oily acne prone skin.


----------



## Amandine (Dec 23, 2006)

As someone else mentioned, your milage will vary based on your skin type. This mask destroyed my skin. It triggered a cystic acne breakout all over my face that would not start healing for over a month! It was horrifying. I bought it based on all the raves and had to spend sooo much money at the dermatologist trying to repair what had happened. (My super sensitive skin reacted to MANY of the ingredients in the mask and triggered an acne out break AND an allergic reaction at the same time.)

If you are sensitive to sulpher, stay away from this mask. The perfume in the mask is so strong because its masking the sulpher's scent.

Lot's of people have had great results, so if your skin has a tough barrier layer, give it a try. (Spot test first, please!)

But for me it was $3 bargin that turned into a $300 mistake.


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 23, 2006)

Can't the product be held legally responsible for not putting some kind of warning on the container?


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 23, 2006)

I think that mask is ok, the sulpher scent of whatever they put in it stays in my skin until the following day, ew. But it does good at absorbing the oil and it's cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 23, 2006)

ditto!!!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 23, 2006)

I absolutely love this mask! I will have to try it out with the aspirin mixed in there


----------



## maryfitz24 (Dec 24, 2006)

My CVS carries it. I am not sure about Walmart but it probably does as well.


----------



## summerxdreams (Dec 24, 2006)

what does adding asprin to it do?


----------



## Amandine (Dec 24, 2006)

No, because my reaction was atypical. They list the ingredients on the container. Its up to you to know what you can and can't use. In my case, it was a bad combination of ingredients and possibly some trace elements not listed.


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 24, 2006)

Really? Isn't it their responsibilty to let you know what the ingredients could do? I'm not a scientist how am I suppossed to know if a combination of their products will negatively affect my skin?


----------



## Amandine (Dec 24, 2006)

LOL! I think it would be awesome if manufacturers did that, but no, they don't have to. If you're allergic to a couple of the ingredients , even if you're not aware of it, its not their fault that you put it on your face. You are responsible for knowing what you're allergic to, or the products that your skin can and cannot handle.

For example, I now know that my skin cannot take glycolic acid. It triggers a cystic breakout. So if I go and use the DDF Glycolic Toner, I can't sue DDF when my skin freaks out because its not their fault. The product clearly states that it contains glycolic acid.


----------



## Saja (Jan 10, 2007)

I live in PEI, and i found it here. Check health food and natural and organic stores. Really....if I can find it here....most other provinces should have it.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm going to try this.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 13, 2007)

drugstore.com Online Pharmacy - Prescription Drugs, Health and Beauty, plus more and ULTA.com - The Ultimate Beauty Site : Home has Queen Helene Products


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 13, 2007)

really good product. i love it


----------



## lilhypa304 (Jan 15, 2007)

its a minty feeling mask and i love it. works amazing on my skin


----------



## wendy29 (Jan 15, 2007)

i will def use this mask tonite..I got my first ficial but then.. i have allegic reaction.. my face hurts.. :10:


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 27, 2007)

I just started back using this, I have no idea why I stopped. LOL Still love it!


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've tried this mask but didn't think it worked well for my dry skin. I tried the Queen Helene vitamin C and honey peel off mask and it works really well. It's moisturizing and revitalizes dull skin.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 29, 2007)

dcole, the QH is a clarifying/oil absorbing mask, it is not at all moisturizing. If clay is one of the main ingredients in a mask it is for removing oil, not moisturizing. HTH


----------



## AnotherSunnyDay (Mar 29, 2007)

ive used it with my dry skin, its ok if i moisturize well afterwards.. but still would prefer gentler. any similarly priced recs?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 29, 2007)

You might want to try the QH Gentle Cleansing Apricot Moisturizing Facial Masque, the Vitamin C and Honey Peel Off Masque or the Grape Seed Extract Peel Off Masque. I'm sure both all of those are less drying than the Mint Julip as they don't contain clay. Even though the Grape Seed one contains alcohol it also has glycerin and lanolin so it should still be moisturizing. HTH


----------



## Beyonce (Mar 29, 2007)

I used it for quite some time and it did remove pimples. after using the mask I could feel pimples rolling off my face during the course of the day.


----------



## hellokittysmom (Apr 9, 2007)

it's like toothpaste consistency and smell. works pretty much the same way as toothpaste does, put it on and it absorbs the oils on your face. its' great stuff...definitely recommend it.


----------



## Gvieve (Apr 10, 2007)

This is great stuff!


----------



## lovelygal (Apr 13, 2007)

I got mine at sallysbeauty.com, I haven't used this in a long time. I just used it today, face felt a little itcy afterwards but then it stopped. My skin is glowing.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2007)

I think I'll go on a search for it too! it sounds good


----------



## reginaalear (Apr 14, 2007)

Could someone tell me which isle in Walmart I might could find this on? I really would like to give it a try.


----------



## katnahat (Jun 13, 2007)

Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask is great! I have oily skin with big pores. This mask takes away the oil and makes my pores much smaller. It even reduces the appearance of my forehead lines. I love to use it before applying makeup. It makes your skin look so much smoother with makeup on. The smoothness lasts for a while too. It also clears up pimples! I have used it for years. Super awesome stuff for *$3.00*!!!

I don't know if dry skin people should put it all over their face. It will suck the oil right out of your face. It would be a good spot treatment for anybody with a pimple though.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ive been using this for years, i like the tingly feeling lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2007)

far out so sick of hearing about this stuff, Lol. I have looked everywhere for an online seller who will ship to australia but nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I want to try it so badly! lol


----------



## katnahat (Jun 13, 2007)

Below is a link to a site that sells it and ships internationally. It is $4.29, a dollar more than in stores.

Link &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Queen Helene at Cosmetic Solutions

The shipping policy states all international packages are $10.00 per pound flat rate. They also state there are no tracking capabilities for the package. They must use the baseline US Post Office shipping method. I linked to the shipping policy below.

Link &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Shipping Policies for Cosmetic Solutions

I hope this helps you out. This is the only place I could find that ships to Australia and doesn't cost an insane amount.


----------



## Maui_Princess (Jun 15, 2007)

I've been using this for sum time, maybe once or twice a month. I dont have really sensitive skin infact I've never gotten a reaction from another product. But with this my face, like what someone else said, gets sun burn red, with a lil' stinging and the tight dry feeling. But I LOVE how my skins looks after the redness goes away. Crazy I know. But isn't it . . . Beauty is Pain?


----------



## crazychic (Jun 17, 2007)

You can also get it at Ulta.. Right now there is buy 1 get 1 free on all Queen Helene products - so u could get 2 for $3.50 (or their Mud Pack Masque is a really good product too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 21, 2007)

can it be used everyday if its so good???


----------



## katnahat (Jun 21, 2007)

It's not for everyday. You use it once, maybe twice a week as a full face mask. You can use it as a spot treatment anytime. If you have a pimple, dab a little on it. Leave it on over night (sleep on an old pillowcase, in case of transfer). It will help to dry up the pimple and get rid of it pretty fast. If it's bigger or kinda bad it may take a little longer. It really works though. I love the stuff! I use it religiously. I think it may be the greatest product EVER, that is so darn cheap. :rotfl:

*Note:* Take caution if you have dry skin. It really soaks up the oil. Don't worry so much for spot (pimple) treaments. Full face application, especially if left on a while, could REALLY dry out skin.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 21, 2007)

sorry i know i m pretty stupid keep asking this. but why not everyday ? .. i got tons of moisturizer i can keep putting it on til my faces wet again...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katnahat (Jun 21, 2007)

Moisturizers don't replace natural oils that are stripped away. Your skin needs its natural oil. Even my super oily skin does! I would think if you used the mask everyday your skin would become "chapped". I only use it once a week; and as I said before, my skin is really oily. Maybe twice if I'm bored on a Saturday! :laughing:

It's best not to overdo a good thing! :rotfl:


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 21, 2007)

oh thank you for answering me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now i know that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so now i know i only need to put on olive oil the i can use it everyday ! HAHA!!! okej sorry i m kidding....


----------



## AlleGegenAlle (Jun 27, 2007)

I ADORE this mask, I've been using it for almost 2 months now and my skin is alot clearer and less ruddy, and it's gotten rid of all of the blackheads on my nose (which I've had a heck of a time trying to get rid of since I was 11 or 12)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 27, 2007)

I didn't read all the replies on this one so ignore me if anyone has already said exactly what I am about to.

I love this masque and I've been using it for a really long time. My mammaw used to put it in my Christmas stockings haha! It doesn't dry my skin out and works wonders for evening out my skin tone and removing impurities. I also use it as an overnight spot treatment for an annoying zit. It's also not expensive.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 27, 2007)

does this mask pull out dirt so effectively ? like after u removed it u can se the white stuff sticking out from your face or u need to squeeze all over your face to find them?


----------



## solrevival (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for the reminder about this mask! It's been sitting in my cabinet for months. I have oily skin and was really looking for something to control the oil and "shrink" my pores a bit - plus keep breakouts down. I'll try to use this for them next month faithfully and see what happens.


----------



## GSUChica2011 (Jun 28, 2007)

I almost bought this at Family Dollar last week because it was only $2. I guess I'll be going back for it


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Jul 15, 2007)

For UK people you can get it off Amazon:

Amazon.co.uk: Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque 355ml Jar: Personal Care


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 18, 2007)

That mask is good for oily skin. It dries up your face afterwards. It's good.


----------



## boutchou (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can buy it in Canada?


----------



## badbadgirl (Sep 16, 2007)

I wish I had read this thread before I bought the mask! My skin is super dry and I used this on my face...now my face is even more dry than before. Oh well, it is still a good product, my blackheads are almost all gone! I will just use it as a spot treatment from now on and buy a different QH mask for my skin.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 16, 2007)

i was thinking of buying it...but didn't 'cause i'm hesitant to use any facial products that are too cheap...but heck its worth a try right? i'm searching for a good facial mask anyway this might be it


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 17, 2007)

My dad has this crap and about another billion other face mask products.

I'mma go buy me one since I'm hearing good reviews on it. Only thing about mask products is that I never follow-up on doing it more than once. I usually forget.


----------



## delilahblue (Sep 25, 2007)

i think i'm going to try this as well


----------



## KristinB (Sep 25, 2007)

I really like it and went to buy a tube and can't find it. Kmart and Walgreens don't have it. I guess I will have to make a walmart run tomorrow.


----------



## ticklemekay (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow, I actually see this all the time but never gave it a chance cause it seemed to cheap. Now I'm going to have to try it after seeing so many recommendations.


----------



## vedakimx (Sep 27, 2007)

Very inexpensive, but very effective. You put it on, and it dries up, but you can see the actual oil/blackheads being sucked out of the pores. It's gross but at the same time, it's amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It makes skin glow, and very soft. Definitely give it a try.


----------



## netta21 (Dec 15, 2007)

MAy have to purchase this!


----------



## tinkya (Dec 21, 2007)

QH brings back memories! Nice, tingly feeling. Cleans out pores well. Don't use if you have dryish skin.

T


----------



## korina981 (Dec 21, 2007)

This mask is fantastic. It's better than much more expensive masks. MUCH better.


----------



## lacolora (Dec 21, 2007)

I use this also, and have dry skin........as long as you moisturize afterwards it's fine


----------



## love2482 (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't normally have dry skin, but the winter weather has caused my face to get really dry. I want to try this mask, but do I need to wait until my skin is back to normal?


----------



## Beachsweetie (Dec 21, 2007)

Queen Helene is one of the cheapest skincare brands out there.. I wouldn't recommend it becuase it isn't as good quality as some of the other brands


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Dec 23, 2007)

Tried this for the first time yesterday and I'm impressed! Made my skin super smooth and you can see/feel it working. So what if its one of the cheapest brands, if it does the job it says it will who cares! lol


----------



## claudia_lemus77 (Feb 5, 2008)

this is my first day using it .i hope it works so far so good


----------



## cracka (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't find this in Toronto

Has anyone had any luck locating this product in Toronto.

I have looked into ordering it on line but it would cost between $25-$45 to ship a $3.99 tube.


----------



## casey_k (Nov 4, 2009)

There's a store called "Toronto Beauty Supply" on Dundas and Bay st. They have the mask for $7. It's a lot too. They also have it in mint, cocoa butter etc but mint is a classic.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome, Casey!

Yea, QH has good stuff


----------



## giggles1972 (Nov 5, 2009)

Gonna purchase this tomorrow


----------



## giggles1972 (Nov 6, 2009)

Bought it and used it tonight!


----------

